# What exactly is this fish



## wil16714 (Oct 25, 2014)

Went to lfs today and purchased this fish as green terror. Didn't think it was, but the guy insisted. I'm thinking maybe Texas cichlid. Any suggestions?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Does look more like a green Texas cichlid than the green terror.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well whatever it is,it sure is cool looking.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Herichthys Cyanoguttatum Baird & Girard, 1854 or Rio Grand otherwise known as Texas Cichlid. I think that only a professional taxonomist could say otherwise. This one is a juvenile? Its kind of odd but in certain fish populations, all the fish look exactly the same. Others have patterns as distinct as fingerprints. I think as it ages, better pattern and color will emerge.


----------

